
Real Time Bidding (RTB) – Demand Side Platform Framework - vanilla-rtb
https://github.com/venediktov/vanilla-rtb
======
vanilla-rtb
We have released small under 10K lines of code framework.
[https://github.com/venediktov/vanilla-
rtb](https://github.com/venediktov/vanilla-rtb) The bidder can process up to
50K QPS while matching on every impression. The examples are automatically
built with 1700-1800 campaigns and regenerated with every build and the
framework is shipped with small UI widget to view campaigns loaded in the
bidder. We use shared memory for storing campaigns and allow multiple bidders
paring with nginx for load balancing. The docker image is also built and
released automatically from github on every official release. Please support
our project!

